# 2021 Giant Yukon 1



## shawn.dalton490 (5 mo ago)

Was a bit surprised when I bought another set of Mulefut wheels from my fat bike. When the front wheel came in, I realized it would not fit the front fork. Turns out that Giant uses a 19mm diameter front hub while the industry standard is either 21mm or 30mm depending on the model. I had the end caps on the front wheel machined down to fit.


----------

